# Lauflernrad [Erfahrungsaustausch]



## goegolo (6. Dezember 2012)

Moin Moin, 

wir stehen vor der Entscheidung Lauflernräder für unseren Nachwuchs (2x 1 1/2 Jahre) anzuschaffen und es stellt sich die Frage was taugt und was nicht. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir hier eine kleine Erfahrungssammlung zusammentragen. Relevante Kriterien sind meines Erachtens eine kindgerechte Ergonomie, geringes Gewicht, ausreichende Haltbarkeit der Oberflächen und Komponenten, ein ansprechendes Design sowie ein angemessener Preis. Eine erste Recherche hat mehr oder minder bekannte Marken zu Tage gefördert: 

*Aluminium *

Kokua LIKEaBIKE Jumper: 





+ leicht (3400g)
+ Bereifung von Schwalbe
+- gefedert (wirklich erforderlich oder braucht das nur der Papa?!)
- sehr teuer >150

Easyrider Alley Runner: 




+ leicht (3300g) 
+ Optik 
- erst ab 2 Jahre geeignet
- sehr hochpreisig <190

*Holz*

Kokua LIKEaBIKE  mini, spoky, etc.: 




+ leicht (3400g~3500g)
+- mit Holzlaufrädern etwas zu viel Holzoptik für meinen Geschmack
- sehr teuer >150

Earlyrider Lite 12:




+ sehr leicht (3250g) 
+ Felgen
+ Preis im örtlichen Fachhandel < 100, Internet >100
+ Optik gefällt, verschiedene Dekore
- Bereifung Kenda 

Rebel Kidz Wood mini: 




+ verhältnismäßig preiswert >50
+ Optik, verschiedene Dekore
+- Gewicht unbekannt
- Kunststofflaufräder
(gleicher Hersteller wie Earlyrider?!)

*Stahl*

Puky LRM: 




+ Preis
+- noch leicht trotz schwerer Komponenten (3500g)
- Optik kenne ich noch aus meinen Kindertagen, zuviel Plastik
- zu kleine Laufräder, Kunststofffelgen, Schaumreifen

*Linksammlung*

http://www.earlyrider.com/
http://www.kokua.de/
http://www.puky.de/
http://www.rebel-kidz.com/


----------



## trifi70 (6. Dezember 2012)

Puky LRM:
+ niedriger Durchstieg (im Vergleich mit anderen), dadurch einfacheres Handling
- keine Luft-Reifen (Tochter hat sich nach ein paar Monaten wo sie dann längere Strecken auch im Wald fuhr beschwert, deshalb LR1 mit größeren Luftreifen gekauft)

Puky LR1:
+ niedriger Durchstieg
+ mit Bremse lieferbar
+ robust, auch Lack noch ok
Tuning möglich mit anderen Reifen (Black Jack statt Impac spart >100g pro Reifen, am Schlauch sind 15g drin) und Demontage des Ständers, wir sparten so ein halbes Kilo.
Der Lenker war unserer Tochter erst zu dick, deshalb eine zeitlang noch den dünneren vom LRM montiert gehabt.

Kettler Speedy von Bekannten:
+ billiger (nicht preiswerter!)
Für uns keine Alternative zu Puky, da höhere minimale Sitzhöhe und komplett Made in China.

ps.
Meine Empfehlung aus unseren Erfahrungen: wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, nimm das Kokua. Das hat Luftreifen, zusätzlich eine Federung für hinten (wichtiger als vorne so wie die Kleinen da drauf sitzen) und geht auch für kleine Körpergrößen. Wiederverkaufswert ist gut. Für unwegsames Gelände kann man an den Reifen noch optimieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverb. (6. Dezember 2012)

Wir hatten für unsere Tochter erst ein "günstiges" Holzlaufrad. Die Freude endete leider schon beim Auspacken. Das Holz splitterte die Lager waren locker und ließen sich nicht einstellen etc. Habe es nach kurzer Zeit reklamiert und zum Glück den geringen KP erstattet bekommen. Dann haben wir das kokua Jumper gekauft. Dieses habe ich nach 2 Kindern und 3 1/2 Jahren Dauereinsatz verkauft. Ebayergebniss 109. Heißt ich habe ca 50 für 3 Jahre bezahlt, das finde ich mehr als ok. Dafür hatten die Kids Spass am fahren und sind beide innerhalb von 1-2 Std aufs Fahrradfahren umgestiegen. Mehr kann man glaub ich nicht erwarten. Ob die Dämpfung sein muss weiß ich nicht, aber beim Boardstein runterfahren erschien es mir für meinen Zwerg ganz angenehm

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Y_G (6. Dezember 2012)

wir haben ein kleines Puky, das geht schon. Mir persönlich fehlt die Bremse. Wir hatten 2-3 unsanfte Abstiege da er es nicht geschafft hat mit den Füßen zu bremsen. Wobei ich natürlich nicht sagen kann ob das mit Bremse anders gewesen wäre. Qualität ist bei den Puky auch soweit OK. Der Jumper ist natürlich auch noch mal was netteres. Die Dämpfung ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt. Halt ein nice to have ...


----------



## lekanteto (6. Dezember 2012)

http://www.strider-laufrad.de/

+leicht
+robuster als das Holzlaufrad, welches mein Sohn vorher "zerstört" hatte (Marke weiß ich nicht mehr)
+ mein Sohn und meine Tochter hatten viel Spaß damit. Scheint also von der Geometrie, Handhabung OK zu sein.

- keine Luftbereifung, daher auf grobem Schotter nicht so toll


----------



## XUrban (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

Wir haben auch mit dem Puky angefangen.
+ tiefer Durchstieg
+ gutes Handling
+ robust ^^

Bremsen? Sinnlos. Ich kenne keine bedienbaren Bremsen für so kleine Hände.
Federung? Quatsch. Bei den Leichtgewichten. 

Unser Sohn ist auch sehr früh auf's Kaufrad und war kaum noch zu stoppen. Klar hat er sich lang gemacht. Und? Er hat geweint ist aufgestanden und weitergefahren  natürlich mit Helm!

Gruß


----------



## luca 2002 (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo 
unser Sohn hatte das Kokua Likeabike, Holz mit Speichenräder zum 2.ten Geburtstag bekommen. Nach knapp einer Woche ist er zum Flitzer mutiert und das likeabike war 2 Jahre lang täglich im Einsatz.  
Ein wesentlicher Vorteil des likeabike war m.E der Lenkereinschlag, der im Vergleich zu anderen LR schwerer geht und einen eingeschränkteren Einschlag hat. Damit fällt aber auch das Geradeausfahren und erlernen der Fahrtechnik leichter. Die Qualität des Holzes ist hochwertig und stabiler als es aussieht, aber Stürze und Beschädigungen bleiben nicht aus und die Optik leidet auf jeden Fall. 
Bremsen und Federung am Laufrad sind nach unserer Erfahrung Quatsch. Luftreifen und ein leichtes Gewicht sind dagegen sinnvoll. Für uns war das Likeabike damals ein echter Glücksgriff. 
Grüße Michael


----------



## trolliver (7. Dezember 2012)

Philipp bekam sein Puky mit 12"-Luftreifen mit 1 3/4. Anfangs noch sehr zurückhaltend, lernte er es bald lieben und wesentlich besser beherrschen als das Dreirad (Treten hat relativ lange gedauert bei ihm). Er schoß damit Rampen runter und war sehr schnell ausbalanciert. Bremse hat es auch, hat er aber nie benutzt, gibt doch Füße... ;-)

Mit 2 bekam er sein erstes Rad, doch das führte bis 2 1/2 ein Schattendasein, dann ging's langsam los.

Unser Nachwuchs wird damit auch anfangen.


----------



## XUrban (7. Dezember 2012)

Me again...

Habe gerade gesehen, dass Du aus auch Greifswald kommst. Schau mal in dem Kindersecondhandladen neben dem Kino, wenn es den noch gibt. Die haben häufig Pukys da.

Gruß
EX Greifswalder


----------



## mtb_cc (7. Dezember 2012)

Ein 08/15 Puky Laufrad tut es meiner Erfahrung nach völlig.
Hier gibt es auch einen riiiiieeesigen Gebrauchtmarkt.
Im lokalen Anzeigenblättchen gehen die auch nochmal günstiger weg als bei ebay.
Meine Kinder sind sehr gut ohne Bremsen (gibt auch Puky Modelle mit Bremsen) und ohne Leichtbau ausgekommen.
Wesentlich länger als ein Jahr werden die Laufräder in der Regel eh nicht gefahren, dann ist das erste richtige Rad an der Reihe.


----------



## othu (7. Dezember 2012)

Meiner hat das Kokua LIKEaBIKE Jumper, ist zwar teuer, durch den relativ hohen Wiederverkaufspreis relativiert sich das aber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (7. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
ich habe genau das kleine hellblaue Puky da, leider ist meine Tochter rausgewachsen und fährt das nächstgrößere. 
Das kann ich anbieten. Wenn Interesse besteht bitte bei mir melden.
[email protected]
Grüsse


----------



## paradox (7. Dezember 2012)

was ist eigentlich mit dem spherovelo von earlyrider?
das wäre mein favorit!


----------



## alexx80 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde wenn sie jetzt erst eineinhalb sind das kleine puky nehmen, mein Sohn hat mit dem angefangenen und es sogar noch lange bevorzugt, als er später das kokua jumper bekam. Weiß nicht wie groß deine beiden sind, aber bis ihnen das kokua passt wird's wahrsch noch dauern... und bei den guten wiederverkaufspreisen zahlt es sich find ich aus, fürs erste das kleine puky zu nehmen u dann ev noch ein anderes...


----------



## Taurus1 (7. Dezember 2012)

Von dem Spherovelo Dingens halte ich nichts (persönliche Meinung). Ist nix für draußen (Steine machen sich bestimmt gut zwischen den Kugeln und Gehäuse), ausserdem ist das eher ein Rutscher als ein Laufrad.
Und von denen halte ich generell nichts, ich glaube das ist auch nicht so gut für Becken und Hüfte, wenn die auf so einem breiten Teil rumrutschen. Die Sitzhaltung erinnert mich irgendwie an die in einem Gehfrei, und mittlerweile weiß man, dass die Dinger Gift sind für die Entwicklung. Gibt leider immer noch genug Eltern, die drauf stehen.

Eigene Erfahrung mit der Tochter: kleines Laufrad (das kleine Puky), wenn sie gescheit laufen kann und auch mal versucht, schneller zu laufen. Ist am Anfang eher ein "Geh-Rad", wird aber von allein immer schneller und lernt dabei Ruckzuck, das Gleichgewicht zu halten. Parallel dazu Dreirad, damit sie das Kurbeln lernt, und dann, wenn sie groß genug ist, ab aufs 12 Zollrad, und zwar ohne Stützräder. Das wäre dann nämlich ein Rückschritt.

Mit dem kleinen Bruder werden wir es genauso machen. Im Frühling bekommt er das Puky, dann ist er im Sommer, spätestens im Herbst soweit, das er aufs Fahrrad kann (mit 2 bis 2 1/4 Jahren). Ausser, wenn er kein Bock hat, dann dauert es eben länger 

Achja, Vorteil vom Puky ist der tiefe Durchstieg. Gerade, wenn die Kleinen früh dran sind mit dem Laufrad, ist das einfacher und gibt mehr Sicherheit als bei einem mit geradem Rohr.
Wobei das Kokua natürlich der Burner ist, aber wegen der Größe erst ab 2 1/2 oder 3 Jahren. Und es hat natürlich seinen Preis, der aber auch irgendwo gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## othu (7. Dezember 2012)

Meiner hat das Kokua zum ersten Geburtstag bekommen, natürlich ein bisschen früh, muss er aber mit leben, sein Vater hat halt nun Knall was Bikes angeht.
Mit 18 Monaten hat er angefangen damit zu "gehen" und fand es auch super wenn man ihn mal geschoben hat, mit 22 Monaten fuhr er langam selbst, heute mit 28 Monaten fährt er damit kleine Treppen runter und ist so schnell, das man ihn zu Fuß kaum mehr einholt.
Hat jetzt ne Magic Shine 808E am Lenker weil es immer dunkel ist wenn ich nach Hause komme und wir dann oft noch ne Runde drehen. 
Zu Weihnachten gibt es ein Islabike CNOC12, denke wenn er so weitermacht können wir im Frühjahr mal ans selber Kurbeln gehen.


----------



## Taurus1 (8. Dezember 2012)

Mit 22 Monaten? Dann habe ich mich wohl bei der Größe vom Kokua vertan. Ich dachte, es wäre erst für größere Kinder.
Du meinst bestimmt das Cnoc14, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## othu (8. Dezember 2012)

Ja, klar das CNOC14, sorry!

Meiner war recht früh dran, der Knall ist wohl vererbt worden, aber ab 24-26Monaten sollte das Kokua eigentlich passen.


----------



## trolliver (9. Dezember 2012)

Der tiefe Durchstieg vom Puky hatte es mir auch angetan. Nun, Philipp stieg von Anfang an auf alle Räder über den Sattel auf. selbst wenn wir ihm sagten, es sei leichter, wenn er mal ein größeres ausprobieren wollte, erst ein Bein über den Durchstieg zu setzen und dann aufzusteigen... das kann er gar nicht, sieht dann aus, als wäre er gehbehindert.

Hat er sich wohl bei Mama und Papa abgeguckt. ;-)


----------



## Mrrabbit (17. Dezember 2012)

Meine Erfahrung:
Wir hatten erst ein Laufrad aus Holz ( Hersteller leider nicht mehr bekannt - Raum Gießen ). Dieses hatte einen sehr tiefen Einstieg und unsere Tochter kam mit 24 Monaten schon auf den Sattel. Nun hatte sie noch kein Interesse und es dauerte noch 1 Jahr bis ihr Interesse stieg. In den folgenden Urlauben ( Holland & Frankreich ) stellte sich heraus, das bei Trockenheit das Holz arbeitet und die Schrauben sich lockerten.
Also eine neue Bestellung: Kokua LikeaBike Jumper. Von diesem Rad bekamen wir sie wieder schlecht runter. Nun ist sie 6 und schon beim 2. Rad ( von 16" ( Cube ) auf 20" ( Centurion - frisch umgebaut) ) angekommen - jedoch steigt sie immer noch auf das Jumper auf um damit zu "üben". Ihr Bruder ist nun 28 Monate und fährt seit ca. 2 Montaen auf dem Jumper. Auch er kommt sehr gut, mir zu gut, damit zurecht. Dem Rad sieht man die Nutzung kaum an und es funktioniert immer noch alles bestens. Was ich nachgerüstet habe ist eine Vorderadbremse, wobei ich die Federkraft so reduziert habe, dass auch Kleinkinder den Hebel bedienen können.

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Taurus1 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ein Puky LR1 ist gerade im Bikemarkt....


----------



## vorwaerts (18. Dezember 2012)

Meine Erfahrungen & Eindrücke:

Wir haben damals das Kokua zum 2. Geburtstag verschenkt. Hat mir einfach von der Rahmenqualität am besten gefallen, die Federung habe ich erstmal als überflüssig erachtet, die Reifen übernehmen hier ja auch Arbeit. Dann gab es das Ding auch beim Händler um die Ecke und wir haben noch die VR-Bremse so bekommen. 
Nachteilig war eigentlich nur, das Grün eine zu langenLieferzeit hatte. Zum Glück war eine passende Alternative da 

Schon beim ersten Probesitzen wurde das Bein hinten 'rüber geschwungen, wozu also tiefer Durchstieg? Wesentlicher war bei uns die relativ niedrige Sitzhöhe, da eher kurze Beine  Nunja, die erste Woche war das Ding zwar nahezu überall dabei, wurde aber geschoben... Erst als gemerkt wurde, das andere auf ihren Laufrädern schneller sind - einfach weil damit auch "gefahren" wird - wurde der Schalter umgelegt und seit dem kommt man zu Fuß nicht mehr hinterher. Gefahren wird eigentlich alles, am besten geht es leicht bergab oder so schnell, dass die Füße auf die Strebe hinten kommen (es gibt auch irgendwelche Laufräder, die hier Griptape verklebt haben). Gleichgewicht ohne Ende... Auch Treppen, besser Stufen, werden gerne mitgenommen. Die sind so schön "huckelig", hier hilft dann auch die Federung.

Gebremst wird in der Regel mit den Füßen. Die Bremse wurde aber so eingestellt, dass auch kleine Kinder die bedienen können. Benutzt wird die aber nur zum Spaß, beim Warten auf Mama & Papa oder für 'nen Stoppie (ist "lustig" wenn das Hinterrad in die Luft geht...).

Die Reifen sind auch aufgrund des Volumens super, funktionieren fast immer außer bei Schnee.

Im Vergleich zu Gleichaltrigen mit anderen Laufrädern lässt sich sagen, dass die im Gründe alle gut fahren, wenn die Lust erstmal da ist. Das Kokua hat aber den Vorteil, es durch viele Kleinigkeiten den Kindern besonders einfach zu machen, schnell Lust darauf zu entwickeln. Es ist einfach das leichtläufigste (was hier bekannt ist) und leicht ist es auch, so dass der Nachwuchs es immer & gerne dabei hat. Auch vielleicht interessant: Es ist leise, nahezu lautlos - für Eltern mal ganz nett 
Pukys gehen hier auch noch ganz gut, Kettlers eher nicht (da fahren eigentlich nur die "Stuntmänner" vernünftig mit & liegen damit auch gerne auf der Schnauze...).

Auch wenn ich den Preis für das Kokua erst hoch fand, ist es den Preis m. E. wert und würde auch wieder gekauft werden.


----------



## Diman (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich denk wir testen bald den mini micro 3in1. 






Sonst hatten wir schon Puky und Kokua, bei Puky hat uns die Möglichkeit Füsse "abzustellen" gut gefallen.

ps: Warum kein Islabikes Rothan? Isla hat auch hier saubere Arbeit abgeliefert.


----------



## Mrrabbit (18. Dezember 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> Ich denk wir testen bald den mini micro 3in1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Isla:
Schon mal Kinderfersen gesehen die da beim Laufen/Fahren an der Rohrverlängerung hängen bleiben?

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## goegolo (18. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank für das tolle und sehr qualitative Feedback hier  

Wir haben uns jetzt vorerst für Early Rider entschieden: 




Das Kokua Jumper war ebenfalls in der engeren Auswahl, aber den Preis halte ich für einfach nicht angemessen in Anbetracht der Komplexität des Produktes und der Tatsache, dass wir gleich zwei davon benötigt hätten. Ein Holzschlitten kann bei guter Pflege Generationen überstehen, warum nicht ein Lauflernrad?! Die Aufnahmen für die Laufräder und andere Bauteile scheinen mir jedenfalls ausreichend dimensioniert. Die Sitzhöhe entspricht in etwa unserem Rutschauto, auf das die Kleinen seit Monaten ohne Probleme aufsitzen. 

 @XUrban: Danke für den Hinweis. Der Laden befindet sich nach X Umzügen mittlerweile in der Fleischerstraße.


----------



## Diman (19. Dezember 2012)

Mrrabbit schrieb:


> Zum Isla:
> Schon mal Kinderfersen gesehen die da beim Laufen/Fahren an der Rohrverlängerung hängen bleiben?


Nein noch nicht. Die Rohrverlängerung ist doch ziemlich kurz, erst wenn die Sattelstütze zu tief eingesteckt ist sehe ich ein Problem. Nicht dass das Early Rider von oben eher hängen bleibt.


----------



## NoSaint_CH (19. Dezember 2012)

Nö, da bleibt nichts hängen (ausser die Kidds fahren sich über die eigenen Beine). Das Rothan ist wirklich nett, aber wegen der Radgrösse und der Sattelhöhe halt nicht für die Allerkleinsten geeignet (http://www.islabikes.com/bike_pages/pdfs/sizes/Size_Chart12AW_web-c2.pdf)

Mit 130 Pfund und den Versandkosten ist das Isla-Laufrad kein Schnäppchen, ist aber nett gemacht und bereitet die Kidds mit der Zeit gut auf den Gebrach der Bremse vor. Das Teil ist recht wertstabil und lässt sich später auch noch zu einem korrekten Kurs verkaufen. Vorteil gegenüber Holz: ist egal, wenn das Teil mal paar Tage im Regen steht und hält auch was aus, wenn die Kidds etwas grösser sind und es mal bergab fliegen lassen. Ob's den Preis wert ist, kann man sich immer fragen - wir haben es bisher nicht bereut bei der Marke geblieben zu sein, auch wenn es weit günstigere Modelle gibt welche nicht viel schlechter funktionieren.

Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (26. Januar 2013)

So, die Early Rider Lauflernräder waren leider schon vor dem ersten ernsthaften Gebrauch ein totaler Flop. Bei dem Blauen waren die Laufräder krumm, hinten ließ sich das Lager nicht spielfrei einstellen und bei einer der Schrauben war das Gewinde total vermurkst. Mein Händler hat dieses natürlich zurück genommen und anstelle dessen ein Classic 12 nachbestellt. Nach einer 3/4 Stunde Montagezeit hat er aufgegeben, weil einerseits falsche Schrauben geliefert wurden und sich andererseits die Laufräder wieder nicht spielfrei einstellen ließen. Letztendlich fliegt die Marke bei ihm aufgrund der mangelnden Qualität aus dem Programm und das andere Lauflernrad können wir auch zurück geben. Schade, weil den Kindern haben die Räder durchaus gefallen


----------



## Kuwahades (11. Februar 2013)

Puky, oder Strider was anderes würde ich meinem Kind nicht antun wollen.


----------



## Y_G (11. Februar 2013)

oder lieber Islabikes (Rothan)


----------



## Tadek (8. Dezember 2013)

Moin!

Welche Radgröße hat eigentlich das Strider? Ich habe hier gelesen, dass das Puky mit 10" Rädern scheinbar nicht der Bringer ist und sich die Version mit den 12" Luftreifen deutlich besser fährt. 12" ist aber an sich schon die Größe, in der es die ersten Fahrräder gibt. Ich habe bisher aus dem Freundeskreis auch eher gehört, dass man das Laufrad möglichst klein kaufen sollte, weil die Kids dann, wenn sie für 12" groß genug sind, dann auch ein Rad fahren können, bei dem sie treten. Würde für mich für das Laufrad also zwangsläufig 10" bedeuten. 

Was ist mit den 12" Varianten z.B. von Cube? Habe ich mir mal angesehen und fand das von der Verarbeitung her sehr schön. Ist aber eben nicht besonders klein. Wie sind damit die Erfahrungen?

Strider ist vom Rahmen sicher mit am kleinsten, aber die Radgröße habe ich nirgendwo als Angabe gefunden.

Für weitere Infors wäre ich dankbar.

Viele Grüße,

Tadek


----------



## trolliver (8. Dezember 2013)

Das werden schon 10" sein. Ansonsten kann ich das Argument nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn der Rahmen klein genug ist, kann das Laufrad doch ruhig zwei Zoll höher bauen. Philipp nutzte das Puky 12" Laufrad ab ca. 1 3/4 Jahren. Vielleicht wäre es schon vorher möglich gewesen, doch da hatten wir für so etwas keine Zeit. Was jedoch wichtiger als die Laufradgröße für Philipp war, war die rollermäßige Fußablage zwischen Sitz- und Steuerrohr. Die nutzte er von Anfang an ausgiebig und bis zum Ende immer wieder, um balancierend Schlangenlinie zu fahren.

Ach ja: Hat das Strider eigentlich Luftreifen? Sieht nicht so aus, das wäre für mich ein Nogo.

EDIT: Auf dem vergrößerten Foto sieht man's: hat Luftbereifung.


----------



## trifi70 (9. Dezember 2013)

Philipp muss verdammt groß sein. Mona hat mit knapp 2 draufgepasst aufs kleine Puky LR M 10" mit gekürztem Sattelstützrohr! Luftreifen sind in der Tat sehr sinnvoll und waren bei uns der Grund für die folgende Anschaffung des LR 1 12", aber bis Mona da drauf passt, ist sie mindestens 3.


----------



## trolliver (9. Dezember 2013)

Philipp war groß als Kleinkind. Inzwischen ist er mit 113cm bei genau fünf Jahren Durchschnitt bis etwas kleiner als dieser. Von Laufrädern mit 10" Bereifung wußte ich seinerzeit noch nichts. Bin für Lisa am überlegen, ob ich dieses vierrädrige Ding (wie heißt das noch?) eventuell zusätzlich zum Bobbycar.... Ist ja noch Zeit, sie ist erst sieben Monate.


----------



## DianaD80 (9. Dezember 2013)

Puky Wutsch! Unser Liebling vor dem Laufrad, war beliebter als das Bobbycar...


----------



## trolliver (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja genau, das Ding meine ich. Das sieht schon nach Spaß aus!  Und nach bisheriger Entwicklung kommt die kleine Bakterie nach Philipp, wird also schnell mobil und dabei Spaß haben wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (9. Dezember 2013)

Der Wutsch ist prima als Vorbereitung! Es gibt noch den kleineren Pukylino (?) ohne Pendelachse, der passt etwas früher. Da Mona jetzt mit dem Laufrad fährt, geben wir den Wutsch ab. Originalkarton noch vorhanden, Wutsch Zustand sehr gut, Reifen zeigen etwas Gebrauchsspuren.


----------



## trolliver (9. Dezember 2013)

Das Wutsch hat eine Pendelachse???


----------



## trifi70 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ja, vorne. Soll das Lenkverhalten "verschlechtern" und damit den Gleichgewichtssinn schulen.


----------



## lekanteto (10. Dezember 2013)

Tadek schrieb:


> Welche Radgröße hat eigentlich das Strider?



Auf deren Seite steht doch '*12"* *molded *wheel'

Sie sind also nicht luftbereift und unsere eiern deutlich sichtbar. Bei den geringen Geschwindigkeiten und auf Fußwegen/halbwegs glatten Schotterwegen scheinen die Räder aber OK zu sein.

Zur Größe: In dem Alter in dem ihr älterer Bruder schon Laufrad fahren konnte, war das Strider für meine zierliche Tochter zu groß. Mit dem 10" Puky kam sie besser zurecht.
Ihr jüngerer Bruder ist eher groß für sein Alter und er konnte entsprechend schon im jüngeren Alter mit dem 10" Laufrad fahren.

Allerdings wird das 10" Laufrad bei einer Körpergröße zu klein, wo meine Kinder noch nicht in der Lage waren auf einem 12" Fahrrad zu fahren. Das 12" Laufrad hat die Lücke gut gefüllt. Ob ein 12" Fahrrad mit abgebauten Kurbeln auch funktionieren würde, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Cyborg (26. Februar 2014)

Habe gerade auf S'Cool-Seite entdeckt






http://www.scool.de/


----------



## lekanteto (26. Februar 2014)

Cooles Design. Gibt es dafür eine Gewichtsbeschränkung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

